# Newbie here---need help with a new Fuji Team road bike...



## roanoke4 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a mountain biker who is just now getting into road biking, and I'm having a few problems with my new Fuji Team road bike. After purchasing my bike recently, it rode perfectly the first few miles or so. Then, then chain starting falling off constantly when I shifted to heavier gears (the chain fell off to the outside of the large chainring.) After falling off a good number of times, I suddenly noticed I had a dead chain link, and I took my bike in. They fixed the dead chain link and supposedly tightened the chain itself as well (though now I don't think they did), and afterwards my bike road flawlessly again for about 20-30 miles. However, during a ride yesterday, things went south again. It simply didn't feel/sound as smooth as previously (it didn't seem to want to stay in gear), and in certain lower gears the chain itself skipped around the cog/cassette, thus preventing me from peddling for a few seconds or so.

Given all of this, can anyone tell me what the problem might be with my bike? I have good components (Shimano 105 front shifters, Shimano Ultegra rear derailleurs), and I love the bike itself overall---but so far its driving me nuts. Maybe all of this is normal, but I never had these kind of problems with my low end, $450 mountain bike. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Your problems could be a result of cable stretch, which is not unusual with new cables. I would take the bike back to the shop, if it's not to inconvenient, and have them make the necessary adjustments. After they make the adjustments, take the bike out for a spin before leaving to make sure that the derailleur shifts properly under load. Once you get everything dialed in it should shift perfectly every time.


----------



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

also: http://www.amazon.com/Zinn-Art-Road...0643157?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1185473833&sr=8-2


----------

